
LG Display Reveals News-Worthy, Flexible E-Paper - jacquesm
http://www.digitaltrends.com/international/lg-display-reveals-news-worthy-flexible-e-paper/
======
mbrubeck
Is a large, bendy sheet really the _best_ way to read news? Or is it just an
relic of choices made by printed newspapers to minimize costs?

------
aarongough
I love that whoever wrote this used the word 'bendiness' in a serious article.
'Flexibility' anyone?

------
rabidsnail
So you can bend it, but can you crease it?

------
access_denied
Who ever doubted we would get better and better displays over time? The
exciting thing would be to get to know some of those damn user-ready
products...

